# Engine install help



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm currently trying to drop a 77' 400 into my 71' LeMans. The issue is getting the engine seated in the mounts. I have the adapter plates and solid mounts from Ames performance bolted up. I'm assuming it's because of the adapter plates widening the mounts out a hair. I can get one side bolted in but the other rests on the frame mount and won't drop the needed 1/2-3/4". 
Has anyone else used them adapters and figured this out?


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------

